# is my baby's weight ok?



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, not sure if this is right section, but a couple of days ago we had our ds weighed at the midwife and was told he was absolutely fine at 68cms and weighing 18lbs he is 6mths tomorrow.  Today went to the drs as had bad wheezy chest and the dr there said he is getting overweight.  Who or what do i believe.  Cant really ask to many questions as live in turkey and my language is basic.

thanks


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

havent got a centile chart to plot him on but if your Health visitor says he is ok I would feel confident in that, she has far more experience and knowledge in this than your GP who may not have even worked with children in his training. However maybe he is at the top of his weight guide and babies that wheeze are often a bit chubby. we call them fat happy wheezers! I wouldnt worry too much, when he starts moving around more it will come off.
andrea


----------

